# Fibre diet



## rickjude (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi, my first post as owner of Jessie who is now 7 months old. Been having bowel problems for a while - got Giardia fairly early on. Treated with anti biotics and now clear but still messy poo. Now on another tablet with a high fibre food and now she poos about 8 times a day - right consistency etc but sureley this is too much? any advice welcome


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I usually used pumpkin into their regular diet. Also, that seems like a lot of poop. Also do you leave out her food dish and let her graze all day or is there set times. With set times, she should be going about the number of times you feed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickjude (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi - Just feed her twice a day - Vet has given high fibre food which has stopped the sloppy stuff but now it looks like lumps of cork!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I’m not a fan of vet food. I feed my a raw diet mostly because i couldn’t increase their food intake beyond 2/3 cup a day without serious GI issues and my boy was very put off by kibble. 

Sounds like the high fiber food is too much. Maybe slow transition her back to his regular food. And add a little pumpkin if she needs some firming up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

